
Official Telegram for MacOS logs every pasted message to syslog - kawera
https://twitter.com/k_firsov/status/756875611872821248
======
component
Earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12150081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12150081)

------
Gorzil
Onurcan

